# Goose



## Martha (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm getting a 15 lb fresh goose for Thanksgiving and would some ideas for ways to prepare it. Any suggestions.

Martha


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 3, 2007)

Miss Martha I've never cooked a goose, but I would guess that just about anyway you can cook a turkey would work just fine!

Have Fun!


----------



## Martha (Nov 3, 2007)

*Goose and Prunes*

Found a receipe that uses a prune sauce with chestnuts but I'm concerned that all my guests would get the runs. 

Don't know if cooking prunes into a sauce renders them harmless or not!

Thanks, Martha


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 3, 2007)

My family has had roast goose for Xmas as long as I can remember (much longer before it became so de rigeur), & I've been making it myself for Xmas for the last 30 years or so.

I can't recommend highly enough Julia Child's steam-roasting method as outlined in her The Way To Cook cookbook.  You can probably find the recipe online.  It's the only way I roast goose these days.  Comes out perfect everytime, & the accompanying Port Wine gravy is to die for.

I know many people like prunes with goose, but to me it's "blech", as is "stuffing".  I just love the plain roasted goose with the Port Wine gravy, which also makes a lovely accompaniment to the Czech bread dumplings & sauerkraut that I also serve with the bird.


----------



## miniman (Nov 3, 2007)

I love roast goose, wehad a really good recipe where it was marinated overnight before roasting and it was wonderful. Unfortunately the recip has been destroyed in our house fire. I did find this recipe from Gordon Ramsey.

BBC Good Food | Recipes | Gordon's Christmas roast goose

Don't forget to save the rendered fat for excellent roast potatoes.
Ray


----------



## QSis (Nov 3, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:


> I can't recommend highly enough Julia Child's steam-roasting method as outlined in her The Way To Cook cookbook. You can probably find the recipe online. It's the only way I roast goose these days. Comes out perfect everytime, & the accompanying Port Wine gravy is to die for.


 

This one?  Steamed Roast Goose

Lee


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 3, 2007)

Madeira doesn't figure at all in Julia's last edition of The Way To Cook. The goose is steam-braised in dry red wine (burgundy or equivalent), & the gravy is made from Port. 

Apparently Julia thought better of it & switched the wine of choice to Port. Which is really the better choice, as Port is definitely less "intense" than Madeira.

(Edited after I realized that Julia had originally used Madeira in her recipe before realizing the error of her ways in her later editions of her cookbooks - lol!!!!)


----------



## Martha (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the steamed goose receipe. Do you still get the rendered fat? Goose fat is like the best thing in the world to me except for Fois Gras. It keeps in the frig for a really long time and is wonderful for cooking certain things. I also found a receipe for a Port Sauce that is reduced and doesn't require cornstarch or flour. I think I have enought to do some real damage now and appreciate all the feedback from everyone.


----------



## Martha (Nov 3, 2007)

*Didn't find the receipe with wine and port that was quoted...*

For the Steamed Goose, but I found lots of copy cats that said that they were reprints of Julia's recipes. I think I can probably figure something out. After reading about 200 goose receipes, there are some basics for me to follow.


----------

